# shelfordella tartara



## Nikos (Jul 22, 2004)

some photos of this excellent feeder roach.
First is a female roach.
Second is a male roach
and in the third photo is photo of a female with a piece of a semi-finished ootheka.


----------



## danread (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi vardoulas,

I don't know anything about these roaches. Are they fast breeders? Do the climb glass?

Cheers,


----------



## Nikos (Jul 22, 2004)

they breed fast, I have them for 2-3 months and I got more than 100 oothekas but it seems that they require a little bit more humidity that what I'm providing them and not all of them hatched.

They do NOT climb glass and require minimal care. The problem is that they are VERY fast and I'm having a hard time catsching them when it's feeding time, but I'm developing new technics so problem solved 

I keep them in plastic  2liter ice cream boxes without substrate and with eggs crates as hides. I'll add some soil for sustrate in order to have more oothekas hatch.


----------



## Navaros (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow that's pretty cool you have colonies in 2 L containers. They must be tiny. Can they fly? I guess they are also an egg laying species which is pretty cool.


----------



## genious_gr (Jul 22, 2004)

they are like cricket in size


----------



## Navaros (Jul 22, 2004)

That's awesome, I want a colony. I wonder if anyone in the US has them.


----------



## Nikos (Jul 22, 2004)

genious_gr said:
			
		

> they are like cricket in size


 actualy mature females are bigger than full adult crickets 
they come to all sizes


----------



## Navaros (Jul 22, 2004)

vardoulas said:
			
		

> actualy mature females are bigger than full adult crickets
> they come to all sizes


 Even better. They look like they would be great feeders for herps.


----------



## Nikos (Jul 22, 2004)

they have very soft shells, so they make great feeders for lizards.
A lot of people use them as frog feeders too


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 22, 2004)

I can catch you that species and another I go out back when its feeding time. They eat decaying matter and are everywhere only problem is I cant get any oothica [spelling] to hatch at all..Females hang onto em for awhile then they just drop em..


----------



## Navaros (Jul 22, 2004)

Hmmm, they are a US species? Not interested then.  Not worth the risk of them escaping.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't know if they are US natives but They are hear or at least a roach that looks very alike..


----------

